# Portland castle Dorset  wild camping



## Glyn9090 (May 3, 2017)

Morning all
Is Portland castle still acceptable for an overnight Stop? 
Thankyou Glyn


----------



## mossypossy (May 3, 2017)

Glyn9090 said:


> Morning all
> Is Portland castle still acceptable for an overnight Stop?
> Thankyou Glyn



Was earlier this year.
One night was quiet and peaceful, next was interrupted by handbrake turns on the gravel by yoofs.


----------



## slowpace (May 3, 2017)

if you get stuck lynch lane near little see on the rd  or the granby  inds est just past garage on the right factory empty for one night then walk to pub


----------

